# Critique these does please



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I made the right choice to keep these 2 doe kids but I want some more reassurance. They are on 3 days apart in age but they couldn't be more different as far as parents. Olive (traditional) is out of my tallest doe and a tall buck. Painted pretty (paint) is out of my shortest doe and a smaller buck. My goals for my herd are raising 4-H wethers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What nice solid looking girls!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Those are some nice girls!! I sure wouldn't be embarrassed to own those girls


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you both. Once the paint gets some more weight on I think she will look even better. She had a really high worm load and lost some weight but she is looking better everyday. I wish she had just a little more chest width and a touch longer. I think olive could be a little wider in her hooks and pins but for home grown does I am pretty happy. I always want my herd to improve and I just want to make sure I am not blinded by the fact that they are home grown and I think they are a huge improvement then find out I am just bias.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well and that's why you will succeed. Even though you have beautiful goats you still want better. I think the paint is super nice. I try not to be color blind but I don't think it's just color on her, she's a nice little girl. She's shorter but I think she will end up being very stocky.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's what I think too she was the one I wanted to keep but had to keep 2 so she wasn't alone.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Both nice does. I like the paint more as well. I think she's put together better overall. Rough hair coat probably from the wormload she had but i think in another month on feed she'll look even better!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks justin. As soon as I got her worm load under control she has started shedding so I agree another month and her hair should look great and the feed will get her weight back on.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think they're beautiful!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you I appriciate it


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I also really like the does these girls are becoming, I think you made a great decision!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks sarah. I sure hope so hahaha


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So glad I wait things out. I was really starting to think the paint was never going to grow and catch up with olive. It made me second guess for a while as to if I should sell her, sell them both, or just suck it up and keep them till the spring and reassess. Well she has hit a growth spurt and is like a normal size doe her age. I am so glad because the only reason the traditional stuck around is because I wanted to keep the paint and needed a buddy. But the traditional has turned out awesome and I think I have made a good choice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others. Nice does


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! I'm thinking I like the traditional best now from that shot


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know she has sure changed I am glad I kept her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just love the depth and squareness of this doe. She has decent bone and is really starting to bloom. Painted pretty sure is looking pretty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup::thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Pam. I almost wish I could repeat this breeding. We sold the buck and he only ended up breeding 1 doe and then I sold her dam. So she is it from this lines.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They're turning out to be very nice does!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks pal. I am happy with them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Little martini's olive


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! She looks amazing!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I hated her when she was younger and planned to sell her but since I only had 2 doe kids and wanted to keep painted pretty I had to keep her as a friend. I am sure glad I did.


----------

